# VirtualBox bridged network with FreeBSD bridge



## Alet (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi all!

I'm have a bridge network between two interfaces on my FreeBSD box:

```
bridge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 02:8a:32:12:5d:00
	inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
	id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
	maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
	root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
	member: bge0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
	        ifmaxaddr 0 port 2 priority 128 path cost 55
	member: wlan0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
	        ifmaxaddr 0 port 6 priority 128 path cost 22222
```

And I trying add VirtualBox to this network. The problem was investigating by DHCP, the dhcpd listen on bridge0, 192.168.1.1. There are three variant I see:
1) Choose bridge network in settings of virtual machine on bge0. Do not work and also this interface stop working.

```
tcpdump -e -i bge0 port 67 or port 68
tcpdump: WARNING: bge0: no IPv4 address assigned
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on bge0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
11:48:44.048088 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 342: 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown), length 300
11:48:44.048094 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 342: 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown), length 300
```
No replies from dhcp server. 
	
	



```
tcpdump -e -i bridge0 port 67 or port 68
```
 shows nothing.
2) Choose bridge network on bridge0. Just not working.

```
tcpdump -e -i bridge0 port 67 or port 68
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on bridge0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
11:55:36.142431 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 342: 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown), length 300
11:55:36.142465 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 342: 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown), length 300
11:55:39.075070 02:8a:32:12:5d:00 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 342: server.bootps > 255.255.255.255.bootpc: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length 300
```
The reply was sending but seems to virtual machine do not receive it.
3) Create host only network interface and add it to the bridge0. Do not work too.
After 
	
	



```
ifconfig vboxnet0 down && ifconfig bridge0 addm vboxnet0 && ifconfig vboxnet0 up
```


```
tcpdump -e -i bridge0 port 67 or port 68
```
 shows nothing.

```
tcpdump -e -i vboxnet0 port 67 or port 68
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on vboxnet0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
12:02:58.810562 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 342: 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown), length 300
12:02:58.810568 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown) > Broadcast, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 342: 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 08:00:27:58:18:25 (oui Unknown), length 300
```
, the reply don't send.


FreeBSD 10.0 RELEASE, VirtualBox 4.3.6

What I missed?


----------



## Alet (Feb 8, 2014)

http://wiki.zs64.net/VirtualBox_on_FreeBSD_cheat_sheet


----------

